# SGI 5/26-6/3 surf fishing report



## Mike81 (May 27, 2017)

Went surf fishing this morning.  Started around 5:45am in the gulf towards the east end of island.  Caught 3 trout and a blue fish on bone colored super spook and a nice pompano on gulp new penny shrimp with red jig head.  Hand a few more blow ups on the spook, however did not hook up.  Fun stuff!

This evening caught nothing.  Tried fluke, jerk bait, spook, gulp shrimp.  Back at it in the morning.  Will keep yall posted.


----------



## jugislandrelic (May 27, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Fourfingers (May 28, 2017)

I have never fished much in surf except for whiting or I would chime in we fish in yhe bay mostly. Good luck hope yall get a big one. Keep us posted be down in afew week myself


----------



## Mike81 (May 28, 2017)

Windy here today.  Not a bite this morning.  Might try the bay since gulf is ruff this evening.


----------



## ASEHUNTER (May 31, 2017)

A little king I caught this am


----------



## ASEHUNTER (May 31, 2017)

A few more from monday


----------



## ASEHUNTER (May 31, 2017)

We have loaded the boat every day since saturday


----------



## Mike81 (May 31, 2017)

Wind was very light this morning.  Caught a limit of trout on bone colored spook and one spanish makeral on silver spoon.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 1, 2017)

ASEHUNTER said:


> A few more from monday



that's a serious mixed bag! were you guys sight fishing for those triple tails? if so how far out were you?


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Jun 1, 2017)

Triple tail in the bay sight fishing crab traps. This was after a morning off shore. We done good each day.


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Jun 1, 2017)

A few more and the guy's next to us been surf fishing for days all day they have got sharks cats whiting a jack cravvlle few in numbers


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks for the report, don't think you could ask for better surf conditions, looks like a lake out there!


----------

